# Sisters of Battle Exorcist tank



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

My second Exorcist tank.









It has been a while since I finished it. Made a number of little conversions on this one, but I fear most of them are too inconspicuous to notice, unless you have a Exorcist of your own. The slight alterations on the pilots head (witch started out as an accident!), the back-rest from an immolator, the forgeworld doors, the removal of those scratches originally modeled into those armour/relief plates...

Most noticeable should be the starting rockets, I tried to add. Personally I kind of regard them as a failure, as I lack the painting skill to make those rockets stand out more, on the one hand. One the other, I didn't dare to sculpt any more 'smoke' onto the organ, fearing not to be able to undo it, if I had screwed up.
I left them though, reluctant to let all the work I put into them go to waste.


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Imho, rockets, flare, exhausts etc. only work for an extremely limited range and type of models, as GW miniatures, especially anything Emperor-related has a somehow square, heavy and static feel to it.
That said, I would never call your attempt a failure! What I _might_ have done differently maybe, is giving the 2 rockets a bigger difference in altitude between them, to break the overall symmetry. 
I do still like your attempt a lot, it must be hard to pull that off, and I doubt I'd be able to do it.
I love the dramatic, rich in detail look. This is exactly what real fanatics should look like, great great job on all those details.
My only real doubt is about the very shiny look of the model. Did you gloss it? Not saying it's not working, but it's unusual to me.
Other than that, kudos!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like those rockets launching from the pipes.  

Great job overall!


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

@wide_ocean

Funny you mention the symmetry-thing, I thought I got a rather nice compromise between that and the fact, that none of the rocket-tips were allowed to exceed the top-pipe in height. Otherwise I would have had to build myself new means of transportation.

As for the varnish, this might get a long story...
I use both matte and gloss varnish and I apply both by brush. The reason behind it is one incident I had with the spray varnish.
In case you are (or anyone else reading this is) not familiar with the Immolator turret:
As if assembling and gluing it together alone weren't hard enough without a third hand, painting it when it's finished is impossible, I think. Without going too much into detail, you have to partly assemble the turret, prime and paint it partially, assemble it some more, paint it some more and so on. A real pain!
When I had finished one of them and spray-varnished it, for some reason the whole layer of varnish turned out crystal-like instead of transparent, thus ruining the whole turret including the canopy.:angry:
(the only part I managed to scratch of the vanish somehow and repaint it, is the very back-rest I used on this Exorcist!)
This upset me so much, I immediately changed to brush-applicable varnishes!
Another idea of mine was to try applying gloss varnish on the purity seals(the red 'wax' part of it). Of course some of it eventually came on the armour of one of my miniatures and I was quite surprised at how much 'blackness' it added to the black paint underneath. Since then I varnish all my miniatures' armour and seals glossy and skin, cloth and hair matte. (If you're curious how that looks, I have some pictures of my sisters in the miniature gallery)
I wasn't sure about vehicles at first, but seeing how grey the matte-black appeared, next to my gloss-black models, I think this is the better option. And in the end, I also enjoy doing things a little different.:grin:


----------

